# Cherrys Sweet Potatoes



## Timeloyd (May 27, 2006)

CHERRY'S SWEET POTATOES 
    Cherry's a wandering Buddist Monk in Urusei Yatsura whose name Cherry is his opinion on life ~ sweet on the outside, and inside the pits. He camps in empty lots where he can set up his tent and cook Sweet Potatoes in his fire. Here are some ways to cook Sweet Potatoes when camping. 
    The fire can be built on the ground as Cherry seems to do, perhaps because the ground is too hard. The Sweet Potatoes can be buried and cooked in the coals and ashes of the campfire until they feel done when poked.
    NOTE~ White ashs contain salt so its allright if it gets on them.. 
    The fire can also be built below ground though it seems Cherry seldom does. If the fire is built a couple feet or so below ground with steep sides when you leave, cover the fire with leaves and grass and then bury it with dirt. After you dig up the fire later the coals will still be hot enough to start a fire with them even after it has rained heavily all day as I have experienced. Make sure it can not be dug up by an animal while you are gone.. Cover it with something, etc...  The coals will remain warm and not go out so you can dig the fire out afterwards, restart it starting with light tinder, and wood and continue cooking on the fire.
   You can wrap the Sweet Potatoes in leaves like Grape and Maple leaves. Dried Corn husks make great wraps as they are fibrous and thick. They should be soaked abit before use as a wrap for them or other vegetables. Then bury the Sweet Potatoes in the ashes and leave them until they are done, or you can put them in the pit, cover with green grass and dirt letting them steam until you get back to them depending on how you like them cooked. 
If baking or steaming them in a pit below ground wrap the Sweet Potatoes in green leaves like Grape leaves. Taste the tip of the leaves before useing and consider how it would be if the taste was lots stronger and make sure it is edible as a food. Some leaves add an interesting taste like Maple leaves and Basswood leaves. I am considering using Sassafras leaves next time. What kind did you use? 
IMPORTANT ~ MAKE SURE THE LEAVES ARE EADIBLE AND WON'T HURT YOU. TREES WITH PITCH SUCH AS PINES SHOULD NEVER BE USED. THE PITCH THROUGHOUT THE WOOD IS POISONOUS.
Bury the Sweet Potatoes (Beneath this spot Sweet Potatos got really steamecd } in the ashes/coals . If the fire is below ground after you bury the Sweet Potatoes cover the coals very completely with lots of green leaves and grass. Then cover with dirt/earth until you are ready to dig out the Sweet Potatoes, Dig them out when you figure they are done and soft in the center.. Cut open to release steem before eating. Let me know if you have a variation on this method. How long you leave them, etc. 
How do you like your Sweet Potatos this way?
REMEMBER ~ DON'T TOUCH CHERRY'S SWEET POTATOES  ;^{)


----------

